# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  pll fm linear 20-50 watt broadband

## staurosv

Ενα ολοκληρομενο συστημα εκπομπης το pllειναι της smarkit και το vco του τζιτζικα ολα σε ενα το  linear ειναι της  cdm..

----------

radium98 (02-03-18)

----------


## beymakias

Πολυ ωραιο αν ειναι αυτο που φανταζομαι!!βαλε και τα υλικα σε λιστα και θα εισαι αψογος!!για μενα τουλαχιστον!!

----------


## staurosv

> Ενα ολοκληρομενο συστημα εκπομπης το pllειναι της smarkit και το vco του τζιτζικα ολα σε ενα το  linear ειναι της  cdm..



η πλακετα ειναι διπλης  οψεως  και για την προσαρμογη του pll  με το vco βγαζουμε τον ηλεκτρολιτικο πυκνωτη και στη θεση του βαζουμε κεραμικο πυκνωτη 104 και αφερουμε την βαρικαπ bb 119 και βαζουμε bb 104-105

----------


## staurosv

> η πλακετα ειναι διπλης  οψεως  και για την προσαρμογη του pll  με το vco βγαζουμε τον ηλεκτρολιτικο πυκνωτη και στη θεση του βαζουμε κεραμικο πυκνωτη 104 και αφερουμε την βαρικαπ bb 119 και βαζουμε bb 104-105



 kalooo....

----------


## tzitzikas

> kalooo....



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :hahahha:  :Brick wall:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## dj kostas

πολυ ωραιο μπραβο
ο ενυσχιτης προσοπικα με ενδιαφερει
αν θες βαλε τα υλικα του ενισχιτη και της διαστασεις τησ πλακετας του να αρχισω να το φτιαξω.

----------


## staurosv

> πολυ ωραιο μπραβο
> ο ενυσχιτης προσοπικα με ενδιαφερει
> αν θες βαλε τα υλικα του ενισχιτη και της διαστασεις τησ πλακετας του να αρχισω να το φτιαξω.



 θα τα ανοιξεισ με ζωγραφικη και ειναι ακριβος

----------


## dj kostas

στο σχεδιο του ενησχητη δεν εχει καποιεσ τιμεσ πυκνωτων και αντιστασεων.
μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι τιμεσ αυτες

λεει μια ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 47 , 10
πυκνοτες 2χ1 , 2χ33 , 10

τι ειναι αυτα ohm , pf , nf ;

----------


## maouna

τα εξαρτηματα πανω στην πλακετα του linear  πως πανε? εχετε καμια φωτογραφια?

----------


## jeik

50w_board_967.jpg50w87-108.jpg



> τα εξαρτηματα πανω στην πλακετα του linear πως πανε? εχετε καμια φωτογραφια?

----------


## maouna

οι πυκνωτες 2χ1 , 2χ33 στη βαση του πρωτου τρανσιστορ kai 1x10 κοντα στο πηνιο L1  τι μοναδες εχουν? pf? nf?
 επισης το παχος για το πηνιοισυρμα ποιο ειναι?

----------


## maouna

τα εξαρτηματα στην πλακετα οπου αντι για 2Ν6080 εχει 2sc1971 ποια ειναι? εχετε καποια φωτογραφια καλυτερη?καποιο σχηματικο?

----------


## maouna

κανεις???????????

----------


## maouna

anyone?????????

----------


## Petratosa

Καλησπέρα έχεις για pll cmd τα σχέδια γιατί κόπηκαν τα καλώδια μου ..σε παρακαλώ

----------


## studio52

Καλημερα , σου εχω στειλει προσωπικο  μηνυμα απο χθες

----------

mikemtb (13-02-22)

----------

